
The Critical Periphery in the Growth of Social Protests - kawera
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0143611
======
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/570009/slacktivism-is-having-a-powerful-
real-w...](http://qz.com/570009/slacktivism-is-having-a-powerful-real-world-
impact-new-research-shows/), which points to this.

~~~
kawera
Thanks. I just thought qz's was a summary or "better abstract" for those not
wanting to plunge in.

